# The Hawks are the NBA's Best Ball Movement Team



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Over two thirds of the Hawks' made baskets this season have been assisted. That's how Coach Budenholzer has chosen to overcome his lack of a superstar.

On the other side of the coin, Coach Hornacek's Suns have been equally successful this season (if not even more so) with no superstar by doing the opposite. The Suns lead the league in unassisted baskets (50.6%).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many assists per game is Jeff Teague averaging this season?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Currently at 7.8 assists per game, Basel.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Didn't we lead the league in assists last year? Or close to it? I'm too lazy to look it up now.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Gotta say, the Hawks are among the more refreshing teams in the NBA. I almost never get to see them but they play team ball and hustle and that's the kind of thing that people should enjoy in sports, not everyone standing around watching the All Star dribble the air out of the ball and try to isolate on every position. Way to do things efficiently


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sucks that Horford is out, this was clearly the third best team in the east until he was injured.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Luke said:


> Sucks that Horford is out, this was clearly the third best team in the east until he was injured.


I was just remembering Spoelstra's quote about wait till you see this team in April.. now we won't get the chance. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see us trade Millsap to a team that is committed to winning a playoff series.


----------

